# Christmas Tree Thread!!!!



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas everyone!!!

I put up my tree over the weekend and I thought I'd share. 

Post your pretty trees here too.... I love seeing them this time of year!!! (of course seeing a christmas tree in July would just be weird!  )



































This last picture is of my oldest daughter. Korrie decided that the tree skirt would make a good people skirt too....She's a nut and completely fun at christmas time.

Sorry for the quality of the pictures... They really don't do justice to my tree.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Beautiful tree! I love this time of year as well. 
and lol, Korrie does seem like she'd be really fun at Christmas time! I had a friend who is very similar. Unfortunately she lives in Arizona now!! We had a ton of fun together doing things like that lol.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We think too much alike, I was just coming in here to start a Christmas tree thread and you had already done it :lol:
Please don't pay any attention to my messy house in the background. This is a brand new tree to us. I broke down and bought a tiny (4 foot) fake tree this year. I put it up on a table to be out of dog range. I have boxes of ornaments that I didn't use but it was a snap to put up. I'm hoping it will be the same to take down :wink:
I didn't want to be a total Scrooge so this is it.
Just so you know....No, we don't light the candles.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Great pic Amy and Maureen! We con't put our tree up an decorated until Christmas Eve. Jody decorates the whole house starting the day after Thanksgiving but the tree doesn't go up. This is last year's tree, 10 footer. That's my younger daughter-in-law putting the angel up top.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Our tree probably won't go up until right around Christmas, my hubby is out of town working and will not be home until the 20th or 21st.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Maureen~ I love the little tree!!!! It's so cute! (great minds think alike!)
Bill ~ I'd love to go through you guy's christmas ornaments... I see several I'd fancy on my own tree!!! hehehe


My tree comes down New Year's weekend. I can't seem to get a good picture of my tree... I guess it's because it's infront of the window and during the day there is too much light behind it and at night it's too dark in the house so the flash washes out the tree.

I can't wait to see everyone else's!!! This is so much fun!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

yay what a fun thread!!! I'm getting mine today, and also hopefully have it decorated as well  ill post as soon as I can! Everyone's trees are so festive


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Bill ~ I'd love to go through you guy's christmas ornaments... I see several I'd fancy on my own tree!!! hehehe
> !


 Amy after nearly 40 years of decorating trees, Jody has collected more then we know what to do with. Wait until she has her Studio 56 collection up! She has several themes in different parts of the house.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Ours won't be up for at least a couple of weeks yet. Only real trees will do for us and if we put one up now it would be a major fire hazard by Christmas.

I'm sure enjoying everyone else's trees, though! Amy, love the hat topper! And Bill, that's one big, beautiful tree.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine is up... I'll get pix tonight. I won't put the star on until hubby comes home in 2 1/2 weeks... but the tree is done....


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

3neighs said:


> Bill, that's one big, beautiful tree.


 And you know what they say about the size of a man's tree .... tall tree = tall ceilings.


----------



## Johnswife (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm hoping to talk hubby into getting ours tonight. I'm planning on leaving work early *fingers crossed* and taking the girls and hubby to see Bolt tonight. Then out to Christmas tree hunt. Only real trees in our house too. Only problem is lack of space. We've got a larger than average home based on square footage and only 4 of us in it and it's still packed wall to wall. Hubby collects junk. Keep trying to talk him into visiting his family in Florida for a week so I can clean out that attic in peace!!! 

Anyway, we may wind up with a tree in the tortoise pen this year if we don't find an area we can clean out!!!  I'll take some pictures though and try to get the posted.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, Bill! I love tall ceilings! I'm jealous. haha
Looks beautiful though

Vida, yours is really cute too!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Bill ~ One day I hope to have as many beautiful ornaments as Mrs. Iride. Please pass on my compliments to her if you don't mind.

I am an ornament collector too. Everyone on my tree has special meaning. I have one that is actuall older than I am. It is one of the last remaining glass bulb type ornaments that my parents bought for their first tree together in the early 60's. I have ornaments from when I was a kid and every year we buy new and special ones. Some of my favorite ones are bells that my grandmother bought on a trip to Germany one year. After she passed my mom made sure that I got a couple.

To me christmas is #1 about Christ and #2 family. Every year when we put up the tree it's a trip down memory lane. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone's trees. We have an ornament collection that we have added one more to every year since we got married. 
I of course couldn't get them all on our little tree this year. It was hard to decide which ones to use and which not to. 
I'm always happy to see the tree throughout the Holidays, but taking it down is so depressing. Maybe that's why I took the easy street with a small tree.
We don't buy gifts for anyone except the little ones in the family and they are getting fewer each year as they grow up and get married. 
Maybe I'll buy Tony a pair of underwear, wrap them up and stick them under the tree just so we have a pretty package


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I used my cell phone to take these pix so they aren't very good. The star is not on the big tree yet, I'm waiting for Husband to get home from Afghanistan, it's his job to put the star on... The little tree in the kitchen had more ornaments on it but the evil kittens attacked it! I'm not finished decorating but I still have time...


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Ooo they're beautiful!


----------



## yv0nne (Nov 16, 2008)

Farmpony - I LOVE your house. Gorgeous. 
Everyone has pretty trees! We have 2 fake trees and a real tree, I'll post photos from last year of 1 fake and the real and this years photos of the only tree we have up so - our other fake 









Our Fake #1 that is already up in our entrance way









Our real tree in our living room, last year  Love this tree


...okay and after searching my facebook account, I've realized I have no photos of our Fake #2  I will post photos when I get some from this year!


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

wow, everyones trees are so pretty, ill get pictures of mine tomorrow, its late and my grandparents have already gone to bed, the ornaments on our tree are disney characters in christmas dress lol they are really cute 
any characters you want to see? im pretty sure we have them all except the really new ones like wall-e, i think the newest one we have is..lighting mcqueen from cars lol and we have pretty much every character from disney that is older than lightening mcqueen lol


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

farmpony, can i come move in??? lol i love love love your house!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow you've very pretty trees. I won't set up my christmas tree until a day before Christmas Eve because if I do it now it'll drop its needles off before Christmas.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I can see this is going to be a thead I have to check a few times a day. Really beautiful trees everyone, keep them coming  Your getting my grumpy scroogy self in the spirit.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

This is making me want to put up my tree as well! I have just a tiny one..but I think I might have to do that today  And some other little decorations!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm going to try to find more decorations... I love decorating for Christmas! I wish I had a mantel......


----------



## Johnswife (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey farmpony, my house has a mantel. Wanna trade?? I"m in the 'love your house' boat. 

I've been trying to talk hubby into building a log home. He wants an old farmhouse, which I also like, but I just love log homes. They feel so warm and cozy and inviting. 

No tree for us yet. By the time I made it to town and we saw the movie (Bolt - I second the recommendation on it, BTW) and had dinner and went shopping, it was past mommy's bedtime!! 

Hoping to go tree hunting this weekend and will (hopefully) post photos then...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

it was between a log home and an old farm house type for us too... we went with the log home becuase it turned out that by adding all the rustic stuff that we wanted to the farmhouse... the cost was really close... Of course we have a TON of work left to do... but I'm happy with it.... I want a mantel peice though... can I have your mantel piece? I can't believe how much they cost... htere was a 200 year old Oak tree that fell during Hurricane Isabel that we saved a huge chunk but... it's still a huge chunk.....


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

All the trees look fab!  We didn't put ours up yet, but going to probably this weekend or next weekend.  I'll post piccies as soon as we do!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Farmpony this is totally off topic and I apologize but.....The house we lived in in Michigan that my parents built had a fireplace with a beam from an old barn as the mantle. It was from a barn on our property that my great grandfather had built and he had carved the building plans onto this beam so they were still there when it was placed as a mantle. 
Something to think about and keep an eye out for if your interested.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That would be so awesome vida. there is a barn that was built in the late 1800's 2 houses down... I would LOVE to have a beam from it....:twisted:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

OMGOSH... This is so funny...I (no joke) was going to A) see if you had an old oak tree on the property that you could take to a mill and have them saw it down for your or B) see if you had any old barns around to steal a beam from!!!

You ladies are SO smart!!! :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

well amy... now that you mention it... There is another chick on this forum that has a log home and I was kind of thinking... I might sneak to her house and see what kind of mantel she has......:wink:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

HAHAHAHA... Good Luck! I don't have a mantel either!!! 


I have a wood burning stove.


See........


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

and a future american idol!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL... He was watching something on TV that he liked. I figured I'd save that picture in case he ever became a rock star! :lol:


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Jon and I put our tree up this Sunday gone. We finished decorating last night and took a quick pic!









It smells soooo good.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

It looks beautiful! Cute picture.


----------



## YeeHaw1025 (Dec 8, 2008)

Love the Hello Kitty PJs Pinto :lol:


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Log homes...I'm so jealous. We should be getting our tree this weekend, yay!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Dumas...you have a GORGEOUS house!! 

And 2 fridges? lol


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL... No, One is a stand up deep freeze and the other is a fridge. I wish they matched but the freezer was a "freebie" so I'm not complaining. Bill's boss gives a side of beef or $300 cash as a bonus about every 15 months or so. We opted for the side of beef and had to get a freezer pronto!!! It pays to have friends! LOL, I used appliance spray paint to give the freezer a face lift and plugged it in...It's been working great since then!!

I was just looking at that photo and realized how ratty my coffee table is getting. But, we have 4 kids and when I clean it I see "history marks" not damage. I suppose one day I'll have to give it up and replace it but I love that battered old thing. It's still sturdy as a rock!!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Ooooh!! Makes sense! lol. The side of beef is a good thing! Buying meat is so expensive..


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

Ahem. Hey Dumas Girl. About that solid-as-a-rock table with all the history marks. Got a magic marker close to the color?
Then again...I wouldn't mess with history....
BTW....luv your upright. Had one JUUUUUST like it!!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

My turn! Just took these yesterday!


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

Everyone's trees are great! Hopefully we will do ours today. I have a new nephew, a month old. We are doing a Disney themed tree, considering he was conceived there!! Pics to come!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

wow smalltown! i don't have any presents under my tree yet!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's mine. I brought it inside & decorated it today:









I'm sorry about that corner of my bed in the picture and it that the picture isn't the most picturesque one. We have a small house and I took the tree in my room so I had to locate it into corner. What ever I do there are some kind of furniture every picture that I take. I think that this pic is the best one.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Tamma, I LOVE your tree!!! It's so so so cute!!!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks . I hope that I would have more harmonic decorations which had matched with the colors of my room/with the colors of other decorations. But our family has collected that bunch of sundry decorations with the years. Some of them are almost as old as I am and I remeber how we have decorated our trees with those decorations for years so I think that I'm happy with them.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Your lucky to have those family ornaments Tamma. I have one little bell that I've had since I was a kid. The rest is gone to memory. To many moves divorces and lost memories in my family.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww it's pity to hear that Vida :sad:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

*sigh* christmas is over  but here is Misty's tree and snowman


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

moomoo said:


> *sigh* christmas is over  but here is Misty's tree and snowman


He's cute


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

He lights up and changes colour too! :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL!!! MooMoo, you're the coolest owner ever, I want to be your next horse!!! :lol: I just love it that you put a tree up for your horse...AND a snowman!!!!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> LOL!!! MooMoo, you're the coolest owner ever, I want to be your next horse!!! :lol: I just love it that you put a tree up for your horse...AND a snowman!!!!


lol, thanks! Don't forget she had an advent calendar too :wink: hehe
I think I want to be my next horse too


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

here's mine w/ the star....


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice three farmpony.

I did away with mine today :|. Am I the only one who feels a little melancholy when taking christmas decorations off?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

No I was gutted to take Misty's down


----------

